# SquareEnix steals the show at E3 2015



## Warren_Paul (Jun 21, 2015)

Didn't see a post for this, and considering how significant of an event it is in gaming history, it needs a thread. 

After 18 years, 3 generations of consoles, and millions of requests from fans, Square has at last gone where they never dared go before. They are remaking it completely from scratch. Final Fantasy VII is back, in new found cinematic glory.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 21, 2015)

When I got the Playstation, I got a bundle with FFVII and Resident Evil 2 [which contains comically awful voice acting].

FFVII was a great game, and I am looking forward to seeing what they do with it. It's a full remake rather than a remaster, and the combat mechanics and even story may differ (I'd guess story differences will be minor, or perhaps adding extra stuff/subplots). 

However, consider The Witcher 3, lavished with praise, against FFVII. It's night and day. Even if you move to a party-based RPG, Dragon Age: Inquisition or Mass Effect are wildly different. They may not be able to satisfy the nostalgia of some older fans *and* make the game up to date enough to appeal to those who never played it (either due to age or not having the console). Whatever they do, some people will wail, loudly (although that may be legitimate).

No release date, but I'd guess 2017-8.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 21, 2015)

I imagine it will use the same engine as Kingdom Hearts III and Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## Maria Hunt (Jul 6, 2015)

I am torn about the new remake of Final Fantasy 7 because the original Final Fantasy 7 is my all time favorite video game to play, so I hope they stick close to the original game without ruining the game for me. But the other half of me is dreading the game release because the game is going to be released onto the new gaming systems and I am not buying a new gaming system for one game when the majority of video games are on the playstation 2 and xbox 360.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 7, 2015)

Could get the PC version, if your machine can cope.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 7, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> Could get the PC version, if your machine can cope.



It's time-limited exclusive to PS4. So will be awhile after launch before other platforms get it.




Maria Hunt said:


> so I hope they stick close to the original game without ruining the game for me.



We do know already that it will have some new story content. But how far off from the original they go we will have to wait any see.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 7, 2015)

Aye, but if you want the game but not the console...


----------

